# Sportsmen Day-Lansing 9-13-06



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Anyone from 'up north' planning on driving to Lansing for that event.
Would be interested in riding along. Could meet in Grayling/Gaylord as that is convenient for I75 travel. Maybe we can get 4/5 for a car full.


----------



## FreeTime (Jan 8, 2001)

I live around Lansing and would sure like to know what you are talking about. Sounds like something I would be interested in.

Dave


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Watch or contact Michigan Out of Doors. Last week it was described as 'sportsmen taking over the Capitol" and the lawn outside on Tue Sep 13th. Displays and ???? wear your orange to educate (if possible) citizens and legislators. As I recall it was billed as "First Annual".

Certainly aint been much discussion. Perhaps I was dreaming.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Go to mucc.org and on the left under 'whats new' it is posted. Perhaps someone more computer savvy than I can post it here.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Here is the flyer:

http://cwcmi.org/images/Sportsmen Day-Flyer.pdf


----------

